# K-Ro's "kidding" thread.......



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just following your ticker in your siggy! Seems to me that your "ligs" should be disappearing about now!

How are you doing?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Carol will you or Sweet pea go first?


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Well seems I was one of those 'does' that would drive you crazy, or our newest 'kid' is just like his daddy and will be late for everything!!! :wink:

I was 40wks 5days along when I went into labor last Saturday morning.

Here is our birth story - a little long though:
_
Shawn David's Birth Story

I should have known something was going to happen as I sat and watched the Texas vs. Arizona game Friday evening, hello I don't watch sports!! But I watched to the top of the 9th and then decided to go to bed, I thought Arizona had won, even told Dennis they did.

At midnight, 6/20/09 I had a little tinge of bloody show (I started loosing my plug on 6/17/09), went to bed and sleep. At 2am I woke to contractions that were 5 minutes apart and pretty strong but I could doze between them. Around 4am they were between 3-4 minutes apart and I had to do deep breathing to get through them. I had even told Dennis around 3am that our son would be born today and that I was in labor right then, all I got was an uh huh, I said 'did you hear me?' his reply was 'yes' and he turned over and went back to sleep. So I am up and down every 15 -20 minutes running back and forth to the bathroom, at 5:30 I told Dennis I thought we should be getting up and getting ready to go to the hospital, he had no idea what I was talking about - seems he took a Tylenol PM the night before, has no recollection of me even telling him I was in labor.

He gets up at 6am and I wake up Marcus and Shianne so they can feed before we get ready to leave, one less thing to worry about, then got Shane up. I called the hospital at 6:48am and told them I was in labor and was coming in, well then I hem hawed around for another hour and didn't show up at the hospital until 8am on the dot, hey I could be wrong, I didn't want to be one of the women that went to the hospital and was sent home.

I was 4-5cm dilated upon arrival so I was staying and having a baby, yay!! By then my contractions were 2-3 minutes apart it was right at 9am. I was doing so good, I wanted my 'natural childbirth' but at the same time we all understood that we would do what ever was medically necessary if it came down to it. I did NOT want an IV, but agreed to a hep-lock in case of emergency, ended up being stuck 3 times for the bloody thing as my veins were so large they kept blowing.

Well at 10:55am my OB came in and broke my water and they talked about how good I was doing managing my pain and half the time you couldn't even tell I was in labor I was doing so well. Well within 4 minutes of her breaking my water the contractions were 1 ½ minutes and extremely intense, it was all I could do to breath thru them and I could literally feel myself loosing control here and there, so at 11:15am I told Dennis to get the nurse as my 'natural childbirth' had flown out the window and I wanted an epidural. The Dr and nurses came in and talked me thru multiple contractions (they had already called the anesthetist who lived down the road) well anesthesia showed up and at 11:35am I got my test dose of meds, it helped a bit. Of course, the OB figured that by the time I got numb it would be time to push as I was 8-9cm when he placed the epi. I started pushing at 12:03pm and pushed Shawn David out in 3 contractions, had to stop for one as the cord was around his neck and he was born at 12:06pm. The anesthetist came back in a few minutes later to check on me and just shook his head and said 'Dang, you just git er done, don't you'.

Shawn David weighed 7lbs 12.3oz, 18" long. We came home 30hours after checking into the hospital._

I was so horribly swollen after giving birth, I had no idea you could retain water and swell like that (I didn't with my other two at all), I actually put on 11lbs from am to pm one day. But as of this morning I am back to my prepregnancy weight - I only put on 19lbs during the whole 9 months so am proud of myself there. Shawn is gaining weight just fine, his only problem or maybe it's my problem is his nights and days are mixed up.

Here is a slide show


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:stars: congrats!!! on the new baby!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How beautiful!
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*

Welcome to the world Shawn David!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! He is grorgeous!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! He's adorable! 
:stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:clap: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I love it when I don't gain a lot of weight during a pregnancy  Congrats on your new addition!! He is a sweet one!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to you and your family on the birth of your handsome son! Thanks for sharing the wonderful event and slideshow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The anesthetist came back in a few minutes later to check on me and just shook his head and said 'Dang, you just git er done, don't you'.


 LOL.. :greengrin:

Congrats ...glad it went well....... :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG he is beautiful, just beautiful! CONGRATS!! _Almost_ makes me want another one...haha...until I remember how recovering from a C is!

:stars: :clap:  :leap:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks ya'll. As of today Shawn weighs 8lbs 3oz and is 19 5/8" long so he is growing very well, lol

Here are some pics of him and one of him and Daddy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww.........How adorable.....  :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. He is a angel. :angel2:


----------

